

Warning to consumers on real world currencies - scotty79
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B22Odt5v-l1RdVdSZUdySmZUdEk/edit

======
ihuman
Reuploaded the pdf, because this link requires a Google account:
[https://mega.co.nz/#!hFxCVJjb!IMKg8wKzu8F9CxnQaFDn1CrAoH5_Fi...](https://mega.co.nz/#!hFxCVJjb!IMKg8wKzu8F9CxnQaFDn1CrAoH5_FiF2UEXixmbgI3U)

------
Eleutheria
Fine parody.

But, why not HTML?

------
swombat
It must be parody. I can't imagine it's anything else.

------
dubfan
What a load of crap.

